# Canceling a vehicle permit by mail



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I responded on this subject in another thread, but the moderator may want to make this a sticky. You can now obtain a permit on line. (https://www.banjercito.com.mx/registroVehiculos/capturaOpcionl.do) The problem occurs if you cancel your trip at the last minute, it is extremely difficult to cancel that permit unless you have easy access to a Banjercito office at the border where you can present the vehicle and the unused permit. After spending 2 months this spring trying to help someone with this issue, I finally managed to get the method of doing it by mail, pinned down. It is still not easy, but I created a web page with the procedure, forms & address you require.

It seems that when Banjercito created a means to get permits on line they did not consider the fact that family issues, etc could mean a person may not make the trip.

Here is all the information. If you intend to get a vehicle permit on line I suggest you print it and download the forms & print them for future reference.

Cancelling a Mexico Vehicle Permit


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

telcoman said:


> I responded on this subject in another thread, but the moderator may want to make this a sticky. You can now obtain a permit on line. (https://www.banjercito.com.mx/registroVehiculos/capturaOpcionl.do) The problem occurs if you cancel your trip at the last minute, it is extremely difficult to cancel that permit unless you have easy access to a Banjercito office at the border where you can present the vehicle and the unused permit. After spending 2 months this spring trying to help someone with this issue, I finally managed to get the method of doing it by mail, pinned down. It is still not easy, but I created a web page with the procedure, forms & address you require.
> 
> It seems that when Banjercito created a means to get permits on line they did not consider the fact that family issues, etc could mean a person may not make the trip.
> 
> ...


Not unlike my problem of a few years ago, (2007), of which I've written on this Forum. Our car was stolen in Zihuatanejo and found a couple of days later, completely destroyed. The Mexican insurance company settled, (that took about 5 months), but offered little assistance in getting my temporary vehicle import permit cancelled. I had to do that myself, by mail, to Aduana in Mexico City. Finally, almost 18 months after the theft, I was issued a certificate officially cancelling my original import permit.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, the form you fill out that is on that page I linked is applicable to that situation as well. It is very important to get all the police reports and try to ensure the VIN number of the vehicle is noted by the police on their report.


----------



## vitto210 (Aug 15, 2013)

*How to nationalize a us car in mexico*

Hello, 
our friend lives in Ixtapa/Zih and will get soon his Mexican citizenship[ he is a US Citizen,does live there and owns a business].He is being told that he needs to nationalize his US car that has a TEMPORARY IMPORT PERMIT but he has to drive it all the way to the US border for the paper work and back.A lot of driving....Question,please.....does he heave to do this or is there another way closer to Zihuatenejo,
Thank you,
Victor


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am surprised you can go from a temporary resident visa to citizenship..If he is on a temporary for what ever reason he needs to go back to the border and nationalize his car if it can be nationalized, it cannot have been made in Japan for exemple has to have right age etc. His choice is a border up north or Tapachula.

If he is Inmigrado or permanent resident it is illegal for him to have a foreign car already and he needs to apply for a 5 day permit and go to the border within the 5 days. His car can be confiscated if he is caught driving it going back to the border. If he is driving a foreign car on a permanent visa his car could be confiscated at any time.

There are companies brokers etc that claim they can legalize the car without having to go to the border, beware. There is a new industry that has popped up since the all Immigration laws changed and many people have been ripped off some gave money and got nothing some got some phony papers and went to jail etc..it has been a major mess. He can go to Chapala.com and search the threads about cars..It is a whole lot easier to go to the border and get a broker than rely on the sharks that have popped up. If he cannot legalize his car for whatever reason he will have to sell it and he can do all of it when he is at the border.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Many Expats have been driving US or Canadian plated vehicles with a cancelled TIP, sometimes for many years, I have read on 2 other Expat forums I read. It seems only this year that these many seem to even care about it or ignorantly did not know the rules when going from no Inmigrante to Inmigrante lucritiva or Inmigrado. It also appears transitos don´t know anything about TIPs.

Now that the Federal Police are at many highway stops and patrol many hot spots and many are trained in INM visas and ADUANA TIPs things have changes as all Federal Police are authorized to impound these foreign plated vehicles with no valid current TIP and call ADUANA in.

The Federal Police compound on the interchange to the new cuota in Lagos de Moreno has dozens of Texas plated vehicles, mainly pickups, there I can see when their driveway gate is open.

At one of the Federal Police compounds here in San Luis Potosi on the Mx. 57 south also has Texas plated vehicles in it at all times.

It appears they are impounding "chocolates" at least in these 2 places now.

Here is one of the 3 Federal Police universities that turns out 100s per year and I presume they train on the streets and highways near here all the time.


----------

